# C. hudoroi



## Anakonda (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi all! I am getting a Cryptocoryne hudoroi and would like some advice how to grow and possibly get new plants. Is layer of TetraComplete substrate+layer of boiled peat+layer of 1-2mm sand and 15cm water ok? I have no experience of emerge cultivating and was wondering if this set up would do..?
Any point using DIY co2 fertilization? 
I am prepared to work to get best possible result, all advice greatly appreciated!
My flat is quite warm, it will be at least 25-26 celsius, if that matters.

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

According to Kasselmann, C. hudoroi is easy to grow submersed and not very well suited for emersed growth. Apparently it is not particularly demanding when submersed. Medium hard to soft water is recommended along with gravel or sand with a little loam added. It is said to propagate readily by runners. 

Where are you getting your C. hudoroi from?


----------



## Anakonda (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the advice. I will get just one plant from a friend in Japan. 
I hope the plant will develop those runners!
Is this plant available in US or Europe generally? I have not seen it on any wholesalers lists.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. hudrori is available through FishVet.com for $30.00, and is currently not in stock. FishVet is the only retailer in this country carrying it that I know about. I assume it is more available in Europe, but I don't know any details.


----------



## Anakonda (Nov 1, 2004)

I got the plants. So actually i got green and brown form of hudoroi. I put them in low water (about 10cm), slight current, no fish and there is 1-3mm grain sand, some peat and commercial fertilizer in the bottom + i added a little liquid fertilizer.
Green hudoroi is just fine. A new leaf is coming and the (only 2) old leaves are fine.
Brown hudoroi is not so fine. The leaves are melting. There is one old leaf that looks still after 4 days ok. 3 old ones and a now also new coming leaf are lost, they are melting. I have a bad feeling it might be without any leaves soon.  
Do you think after a while it will adapt being submersed and grow new leaves or should i try creating emersed conditions to save it..? Panic or not to panic, i really don't want to loose that plant, it's nice one with locality data and everything..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would recommend sand or gravel with some soil underneath. Perhaps some peat could be mixed with the soil, but peat only supplies no iron or other nutrients. Also, the commercial fertilizer underneath sounds not good. It can be much too concentrated and kill the roots. Are you growing other crypts successfully this way? 

I don't know why the green one is doing OK and the brown one is not, but unless the one continues to grow well and the other recovers, I would replant in gravel or sand with some soil mixed in and fertilize lightly by way of the water column. Crypts respond quickly to fertilization via the water. You can see the response within a day or two if they were deficient to start with. 

I didn't know there were green and brown forms of hudoroi! Don't lose them!!! I want some of their offspring!!!!!

Have need here for emoticon indicating lust and greed.


----------



## Anakonda (Nov 1, 2004)

I will send later pics of the plants. I think i will just wait and see now. Since the other plant is fine, maybe the other will recover. Hopefully it's just the emerse/submerse transition and temporary. I will keep in mind what you said about the soil. There is all the stuff from the emerse culture pots and sand/peat around them. What kind of soil you use? Some specific brand/pH/structure or "stuff from backyard"..?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I use stuff from the back yard or from a nearby woods. I just scrape away the surface litter and get the topsoil layer. I sometimes mix in some peat, but I always have at least 50% soil. 

I mix the soil with gravel or sand, usually 50:50. I put a 1/2 inch layer of straight gravel or sand on top. 

If I know that the plant does not like a lot of organic matter in the substrate, I use deeper, lighter colored soil---subsoil. Actually, the only plants that I know that don't like very much organic matter are Anubias varieties and the Madagascar lace plant and possibly other Aponogetons. 

I have heard some unnecessary worrying about the possibility of toxic metals or whatever in the soil. If the soil seems to be supporting healthy plant growth, it will be OK to use in the aquarium. If you are going to worry about toxins, worry about plastics in your tank.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey,

I've got Aponogeton Undulata growing emersed using peat, compost and clay mix, topped with flourite.

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That can be done, but A. undulata still prefers to be submersed, although it occasionally produces a floating leaf or two.


----------



## Anakonda (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's some pictures. The green one seems to adapt and start growing submersed. The brown one still has one reasonably healthy leaf. I'm scared to make more changes now and wish for the best.

Green on arrival:









Green now:









Brown on arrival:
(it looked even more brown, flash made it more green i think)









Brown now:
:?


----------

